# MILAN | Carlo Erba Residences | 9 fl | 2 fl | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

_Design_Peter Eisenman Architects, Degli Esposti Architetti, Guido Zuliani_

​
The complex has a strategic position for both urban and suburban connections. It’s placed in a vibrant area of the city, full of shops, restaurants and services, near to the university centre of the Politecnico di Milano. This conditions allow to have everything you need near home. As for the connections, relevant is the proximity to the East tangential of Milan, connected with the Milan-Naples A1 and Turin-Trieste A4 highways, and to the Milan-Lambrate train station. The complex is close to the subway station Piola (green line M2) and to numerous bus stops and tram stops of the public transport,and near to the train stops of Milan-Porta Venezia and Milan-Dateo of the underground railway and near to the red line subway station (M1). All of this with the advantages of being fifteen minutes away from the center of Milan.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​
The project involves the creation of a large garden facing Via Pinturicchio, composed of spacious green terraces that play with different heights sloping from the perimeter of the block to the various entrances of the building. The garden will alternate areas with plants of different kind of species, such as magnolias, flowering cherries and liquid ambars, and areas with lawn mixed with colored spots of arboreal species such as lavandula stoechas, rosemary and vinca. The paved areas will delineate the footpaths and separate the different arboreal areas, and will be made of porphyry and granite slabs in different sizes and gray pressed gravel. The project for the garden also provides rest areas properly illuminated and provided with gray granitebenches. The railings are integrated in the architectural design of the pergolas that demarcate the boundary of the block and will be built on charcoal gray bars and metal frame.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​
Quality, style and refinement are the criteria that guided the design of the interiors, for both common and private spaces. Precious materials are used throughout the building, both in the exteriors, covered with slabs of stone such as travertine and marble, like in the best Italian tradition, and in the interiors, through the use of natural stone, for floors and walls, and parquet floors, all worked and laid with the most advanced technologies. The selection of traditional materials reinterpreted in a contemporary way merges with the use of technical materials, obtaining the highest standards of quality in architecture, creativity and design. The flexibility in the choice and the customizing of materials and finishes, always of first-rate, are the aims of the project. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​
Great importance is given to natural light, which is guaranteed by large windows in both common and private spaces. Complementary to the natural light is the high-quality lighting system, realized according to the regulatory requirements for lighting engineering, which emphasizes the scenic effect and enhances the architectural shapes. Lines and beams of led lights, with particular attention to energy saving, highlight the profiles of the volumes and the rhythms of the spaces. As for safety issues, every space of the building is provided with emergency lighting supplied with special self-powered LED lamps. 

Many security devices will be placed all around the building to protect the safety of the residents. A video intercom system will be installed, extended to all housing units, centralized and connected to its external location and possibly with the gatehouse. Each apartment will have a class-4 armoured door and each home automation system will include an alarm system furnished with volumetric and perimetric sensors. There will be a emergency lighting with special self-powered lamps in all the interior common spaces. As for the fire extinguishment system, there will be DN-25 hydrants on all the floors above ground while the underground levels used as garages will be provided with a fire extinguishing system made up of the following components: water reserve tank stored in a concrete container inside the building and pumpingun it with an electric engine installed on the waterworks in the basement.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​
From the ground, the first three floors of the building, like the urban palaces of the eighteenth and nineteenth century, have a travertine coating with openings, the sizes and rhythms of which evoke the ones of the pre-existing corner building. The fourth floor is designed like a contemporary piano nobile, it’s stepped back on both sides and is characterized by a catchy language, created by the metallic coating and the transparencies separating the two volumes, like a blade of light. The upper volume, covered with white Carrara marble, consists of five levels. The fifth and the sixth level are delineated by a grid structure of white metal, designed according to the “golden section” proportional ratio. This grid juts out of the volume of the building itself and creates a rich partition on the facade. On the contrary, at the seventh, eighth and ninth level the building empties into a stepped profile, made up of independent urban villas with large terraces.





​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​
Each apartment has at least one parking space and two underground level shave single and double garages for the residents’ cars. Only residents can access to the garage ramps. The ramps have nonslip finish and anti-freeze system and are sided by pedestrian walkways, enlightened with integrated lighting system. The underground levels are also serviced by lifts that allow direct access to the floor of each apartment. The number of the garages is calculated for the necessities of the residents, in order to avoid selling the garages to nonresidents as a precaution for the complex.
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice project!


----------

